
SchemaPack – Serialize your JavaScript objects with schemas. Fast and small - phretaddin
https://www.npmjs.com/package/schemapack
======
phretaddin
Github link:
[https://github.com/phretaddin/schemapack](https://github.com/phretaddin/schemapack)

Hey all,

Posted this a bit on reddit to get some initial feedback and do some
inevitable bug fixes and feature additions. I think it's finally ready to
showcase to Hacker News. First submission/open source project and am looking
for some feedback. Thanks!

